# HRCH BLM - Phenomenal Pedigree



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

At Stud: HRCH Landover's Blake Of Laubenhaid Acres ~ “Blake” is a very hard driving, athletic, intense retriever who loves to work and has super marking ability. A pleasure to run and handle. He comes from a beautiful pedigree, and went 6-6 in Finished tests this spring 2013 to complete his HRCH title. Running Qualifyings and Master Hunter tests this fall. 
Check him out!
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=57485



























Owner: Maugh Vail
[email protected]


Contact Trainer:
Abby Eash
260-593-2786
[email protected]


----------

